# "Lakes on the Island"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
by Capt. Chris Martin
March 19, 2014*

*The Backcountry*

The northern edge of Matagorda Island that stretches between Port Oâ€™Connor and Mesquite Bay is draped with numerous saltwater estuary lakes that you may, or may not, have heard too much about. These are backcountry lakes that are generally protected from strong, southerly-influenced winds simply due to the mere presence of Matagorda Island. And, depending upon their particular placement along Matagorda Island, they can even be protected from northerly winds, as well.

Some of my most rewarding days as a saltwater angler have taken place while fishing in these lakes. If youâ€™re fortunate enough to scoot into one of these more remote areas on a nice day only to find that youâ€™re the only boat in sight, give a quick â€œThanksâ€ to the fishing Gods above and then look for bait thatâ€™s jumping and for a place to throw the anchor overboard. Clear days with no boats and lots of mullet have yielded me some rather outstanding catches of trout and red fish in the back lakes more times than I can remember. Specks and reds are constantly moving in and out of these lakes because they love to feed on the flats areas that the lakes have to offer â€" water thatâ€™s only two to three feet in depth.

*Fish Highway*

Iâ€™ve been fishing the backcountry for nearly twenty years now and can honestly tell you that whenever you happen to be fishing the inside portion of one of these lakes you really need to be fishing during a rising tide. Thatâ€™s not to say that you absolutely wonâ€™t catch anything if thereâ€™s not an incoming tide, but simply that it helps to have moving water (and preferably rising). On the flipside of that, if you happen to be fishing during a falling-tide period when the lakeâ€™s water is being drained, my experience has been that best results come when setting-up on some of the more pronounced passes and channels leading out of the lakes and into the bays. Such places during an outgoing tide can become a literal highway for numerous food sources for the trout and the reds, and they will often sit at these openings while they fulfill their appetites that can become rather large at this particular time of the year.

A lot of people believe the back lakes cannot be waded, or they prefer not to do so. Therefore, by default, one favorite strategy for fishing inside these lakes is to fish out of the boat as you drift across the lake while casting soft plastic baits suspended beneath a lightweight float like that of a Mansfield Mauler. Thatâ€™s been a very productive lake tactic of ours over the years whenever wading has not been an option for whatever reason. The Mauler clatters and rattles, which attracts the fish. The fish then notice the imitation bait hanging under the Mauler, and they attempt to eat it. And, thatâ€™s the end of that story!
However, I always prefer wading over pretty much any other style of fishing. And wading can even become a necessity whenever you happen upon red fish that are huddled close to the shoreline as they feed off the shallow flats areas of the lakes. If you try to get close to the fish with your boat, youâ€™re just going to spook them â€" especially in clear water, you can scatter them everywhere. When you find reds feeding along shallow lake shorelines, Iâ€™ve found the best approach is to anchor the boat and wade into the fish just as quietly as I possibly can. If you choose this method of fishing in the lakes, youâ€™ll most likely be wading in what can often be some rather soft and some very deep mud, but donâ€™t let that deter you. Your efforts for trying your hardest to get to those feeding fish will quite likely turn out positive in the end, so donâ€™t give up.

*Top It Off*

When I wade in the lakes, I do throw a various selection of plastic baits like the Killer Flats Minnows, numerous shad tails, and even the Corky and the Corky Devil, but one of these beautiful spring afternoons would be a wonderful time to get some of my favorite surface walkers wet. But what happens when the fish appear to be interested on top, but they just arenâ€™t inhaling the top water bait? At this point, the first thing I alter is my retrieval of the lure. I generally prefer a steady walk-the-dog retrieve until I get a blowup, then I let it sit for a few seconds and just give it a couple quick twitches. More times than not the fish beneath the lure will try to hit the bait while itâ€™s sitting still in the water, or when it just barely moves. Give it a try next time and see how it works for you. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region.

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Kids Spring Break Week 3*

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Action*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Mar 20, 2014 by D. Bergquist*
We could not be more happy with our experience. It is not always easy traveling to new places with a severe food allergy and your staff made our son's experience so enjoyable. You went out of your way to accommodate him and we are so appreciative of your outstanding customer service! We look forward to visiting your Lodge again soon! We also had a wonderful experience with our fishing guide, Steve. The weather was cold and rainy and the fish were difficult to find, but Steve did an awesome job!

*Mar 20, 2014 by S. Back*
We loved the experience and how it felt like we had every need catered to us but also felt at home! Didn't catch but a couple of fish but the capt. Harold did what he could and still had a great time and can't wait to get back down there for another trip!!

*Mar 20, 2014 by D. Thompson*
We thought it was a first class fishing lodge with very friendly staff!

*Mar 20, 2014 by Jarred Lax*
Excellent on all fronts. Great job!

*Mar 20, 2014 by D. Gemmer*
Our group, organized by Doug McMurray, all had an excellent time. I never heard a negative comment the entire weekend. Thank you. I think it has already been declared worthy of an annual event.I never had contact with anyone that was less than completely committed to excellence.

*Mar 20, 2014 by Steve S.*
Very nice accommodations as well as staff and foodservice first class. I have had the pleasure of bringing many groups down to Bay Flats over the years, and each and every year it improves and outshines all expectations. The only way to go fishing and entertaining. No one does it better.... I cant say enough how great this place is and how great the staff and Chris and Deb are. Always taking care of my clients needs and wants and making business easier on me. The new IPAD sign in stations as this helps speed up the process and helps us old guys feel high tech. You have everything that is needed right where you need it. Great meals, great food and a great place to entertain and stay. Thanks for setting the bar not only on the Texas gulf coast, but also world wide for how a business should run.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Chris and Deb,

I had the pleasure of meeting one of your finest guides yesterday. Steve Boldt. Great guy. Short story, I was fishing with a friend and heading into a back lake and he cut the corner to tight and grounded his bout. After 2 hours Steve came by and offered to help us move the boat. Being the big guy Steve is, NO PROBLEM. You have always chosen guides with the willingness to help others and Steve went over board to make sure we didn't spend the night on the water. Please tell Steve Thank You for paying it forward.

Steve Yeisley.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more shots*

The lodge wrapped up Doug E. group who entertained guests, and we enjoyed having another returning party back from central Texas. Friday we look forward while entertaining several groups who we've enjoyed over the years. Reports to come. Have a safe weekend folks.


----------

